# How does she look?



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I got a newer and better pic of Lyric set up she's still a little weak in the chine, but how does she look to you? (sorry forgot to get front and back pics I'll add them as soon as possible.)

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... IM0809.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... IM0808.jpg


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks good to me...nice level top line...but then again I'm new to the "setup" of goaties.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She looks really nice. I like her. I have to say that *I* like a longer top line, but that is just me.[/b]


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks goods not that weak chine to me. I would like to see her longer body but I'm used to market animal. So I don't know if dairy should be is long bodied is a market lamb/goat. Shelly


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! I love her so much and the pics I had in the Online Goat Show just did not do her justice. I think once she freshens she'll look better, but I'll wait 'til she matures more before that.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

She sure is a pretty doe. I really dont see much faults in her at this time-she's young so she has a bit more growing to do. The only thing so far I see to maybe improve a bit is the levelness of the rump area. That is one thing (of the many things)I know that I hope to improve in the kids of on my LaMancha doe-Cassaya.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you!!!  And I like your does name.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup i agree with everyone else. Don't think she looks weak in the chine area at all. A little longer body and a more level rump, but she is young. I notice my girls tend to look steep in the rum as kids and dry yearlings. They usually level out with maturity and growth. She has lots of growing ahead of her.

I have a lyric too! An alpine but lyric nonetheless. Out of my "music line:


beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I named her Lyric because I'm in the band at school and I thought a musical name would be cool.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thats neat. My lyric started with harmony. My first alpine, sinse harmony wehave had symphony tempo lyric trill rhythm tango trill serenade and solo. I will hav a bunch more onthe list including salsa mambaand all sorts of other music related names.

beth


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been going with names that begin with "L" and "D"-but since I am now raising LaManchas to I think i'm going to branch out some. I did the L names to make it easy to figure out who was related to who-but I think i'll try having some names that have the initials of the sire and dam infront of the kids registered names.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

there are all sorts of themes people use on their goats. My friend uses letters corosponding with the year of the tattoo. She has a bunch of x names from last spring, she got really creative on that one. She had one doe kid that came out looking identical to mom their marking match to a T, her name is xerox, another one that their theme has been gemstone names so they named her x marks the spot and call her treasure.
We have a c gemstone line, a t gemstone line, an a gemstone line a D line where everyone start with d and space line which includes planet and star names.


beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

sparks879 said:


> thats neat. My lyric started with harmony. My first alpine, sinse harmony wehave had symphony tempo lyric trill rhythm tango trill serenade and solo. I will hav a bunch more onthe list including salsa mambaand all sorts of other music related names.
> 
> beth


OOOOOO! I like Symphony and Serenade, those are pretty!

I haven't decided on if I'm going to go with a theme for my kids or not yet, but I have a while to decide.


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

Her chine looks really good, actually. She's steep from her hooks (hip bones) to her pins (pin bones), that's the last part of the topline. Sometimes after a doe freshens, the weight of her udder will pull down the hips and level that out, it can take a few freshenings, or it can happen right away, or never happen at all. She looks happy and healthy, and I loved the videos!


----------

